# Open Fracture index finger, tuft, partial amputation



## LLRodgers (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone advise how to code this.  I code for an Orthopedic office.

Patient working on a vehilce, had his finer in the gearbox and the vehicle moved and amputated the tip on the index finger. 

Diagnosis: Open fracture index finger, tuft, partial amputation type injury.

Surgical intervention was needed and surgery was scheduled to undergo revision partial amputation of the left index finger.

Do I code the open fracture of the index finger or code for a open wound or do I code both?  I was told never to code an open fracture. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

LLR


----------



## emmyjean (Nov 6, 2015)

I would suggest using a partial traumatic amputation diagnosis code (in the S68 category)...


----------



## hamlinr2005 (Nov 10, 2015)

I would take a look at S68.121A Partial traumatic metacarpophalangeal amputation of left index finger


----------



## LLRodgers (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for the help it is very much appreciated, this one was making me crazy.

LLR


----------

